# interpreter  not found "libexec ld elf so 1 "



## Dauni (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello,

When I try to run a binary file on FreeBSD 8.1 amd64 this error occurs. If I run it on i386 it woks all fine (after a symlink to old libs).

All other libs are installed but the error still occurs. The file exists in /libexec and in /usr/libexec as a symlink.

I don't know what i should do now, can please someone help me?

Felix
SchrÃ¶der


----------



## bbzz (Dec 31, 2010)

Try running sysinstall, and then install 32-bit libs. Worked for me.


----------



## Dauni (Jan 8, 2011)

bbzz said:
			
		

> Try running sysinstall, and then install 32-bit libs. Worked for me.



Hello,

Thank you, now the known Error don't occur, but there is a new Erorr named "Segmentation Fault(Core dumped)". Do you maybe know how to fixx it too, or how i can read the .core File?


----------

